# Which overdrive for metal??



## Mickey (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey guys, getting around to sorting out my pedals(finally!!!) and pretty much have all my effects sorted except for the overdrive, as it's been to most difficult to choose. I play alot of Megadeth and Metallica etc but do not necessarily want their sounds, just similar(chunky, heavy etc). Has to be true bypass. I use ESPs with standard(for now) pickups through an ENGL E670 SE with EL34 tubes. I want something to tighten up my sound with distortion and have heard overdrives do just that. Also something that will make the notes stand out and scream and make the palm mutes chunkier. I don't want to be too far removed from the original sound though, I think people use the term 'transparency' for that?? Give me some ideas please, no budget really but nothing extreme(ie $900US+ lol). Thanks guys.


----------



## Aevolve (Dec 2, 2011)

Although I don't think they're true bypass- they won't color your tone much. I really suggest a Maxon OD808 or some variation of Ibanez TS9. They'll give you the definition you want. Fo sho. They're great overdrives, and a bit over $100 each.
For future reference- when using overdrives as boosts / for definition, generally you set the Tone at midway, the Gain at 0 or 1, and the Level maxed.
Hope this helps


----------



## Mickey (Dec 2, 2011)

PeachesMcKenzie said:


> Although I don't think they're true bypass- they won't color your tone much. I really suggest a Maxon OD808 or some variation of Ibanez TS9. They'll give you the definition you want. Fo sho. They're great overdrives, and a bit over $100 each.
> For future reference- when using overdrives as boosts / for definition, generally you set the Tone at midway, the Gain at 0 or 1, and the Level maxed.
> Hope this helps



Thanks for the reply  I was looking at the Maxon OD-820 which is true bypass but am unsure if it can do metal. Unfortunately alot of the videos on youtube just use the overdrives on mild amps whilst playing blues...


----------



## devastone (Dec 2, 2011)

A Boss SD-1 is a great overdrive for little $, especially with a Monte Allums GT mod, Monte Allums Mods - Pedal Mods, Pickguard Shields & eNut Tuning System. 

The Boss DS-1 is also a good booster with the gain set low. 

For more $ the Barber and Xotic stuff is excellent, as is the Maxon.


----------



## Mickey (Dec 2, 2011)

devastone said:


> A Boss SD-1 is a great overdrive for little $, especially with a Monte Allums GT mod, Monte Allums Mods - Pedal Mods, Pickguard Shields & eNut Tuning System.
> 
> The Boss DS-1 is also a good booster with the gain set low.
> 
> For more $ the Barber and Xotic stuff is excellent, as is the Maxon.



Keep the suggestions coming  I'm checking out all these pedals. Don't mind spending money if it is worth it. I'm assuming most overdrive pedals are analog?


----------



## Shor (Dec 2, 2011)

I tend to always suggest the Way Huge Green Rhino when someone asks this, and that's because it's bloody awesome! 
It has a lot of options for tweaking your tone and if there's any one pedal I couldn't live without it's that one.


----------



## e7lek (Dec 2, 2011)

check out the new mojo mojo from tc electronics, fairly priced and has true bypass


----------



## Mickey (Dec 2, 2011)

e7lek said:


> check out the new mojo mojo from tc electronics, fairly priced and has true bypass



Hmmm TC Electronics are predominantly digitally-based... Would prefer something analog. Will check it out though for sure. It's definitely the hardest pedal to decide on.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Dec 2, 2011)

VPD1

You'll thank me later.


----------



## Ishan (Dec 2, 2011)

Everyone got their favorite OD. Honestly, almost all of them will do fine in a metal context.
I use a Hardwire CM-2 myself. It has an active 2 band Eq, 2 modes, and is true bypass via relay. It sounds great to me 
Edit: all TC distortion based effects are analog, so check them out! They have that insane digitally controlled analog OD/Distortion unit called Nova Drive.


----------



## devastone (Dec 2, 2011)

EDIT, just read all of Ishan's response, yes, the TC drives are analog. 

You might also check out the Tightdrive, http://www.amptweaker.com/page/Amptweaker-TightDrive-Overdrive-Effects-Pedal-5.aspx


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 2, 2011)

Ishan said:


> Everyone got their favorite OD. Honestly, almost all of them will do fine in a metal context.
> I use a Hardwire CM-2 myself. It has an active 2 band Eq, 2 modes, and is true bypass via relay. It sounds great to me
> Edit: all TC distortion based effects are analog, so check them out! They have that insane digitally controlled analog OD/Distortion unit called Nova Drive.



I 2nd the CM-2

plus also the Green Rhino

Great and very flexible pedals. also Most over drive pedals will take you toa tighter metal terriroty if used as a boost, but if you are using the OD as your main gain, hardwire is good, plus look into some metal pedals like the Hardwite TL-2, Modded Metal Zones, etc


----------



## Mickey (Dec 2, 2011)

Sepultorture said:


> I 2nd the CM-2
> 
> plus also the Green Rhino
> 
> Great and very flexible pedals. also Most over drive pedals will take you toa tighter metal terriroty if used as a boost, but if you are using the OD as your main gain, hardwire is good, plus look into some metal pedals like the Hardwite TL-2, Modded Metal Zones, etc



Probably won't be using it as the main gain as my amp has stacks of gain on tap. Just want it tightened up really. However it's always good to have options too  I have never used an overdrive before so it's all new to me.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 2, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Probably won't be using it as the main gain as my amp has stacks of gain on tap. Just want it tightened up really. However it's always good to have options too  I have never used an overdrive before so it's all new to me.



then you can't go wrong with any of the reccomended overdrives

go to your locla shop and whatever ones interest you, pretty much all of them if you can, bring them home to if you can but make sure they have a good return policy.

most of the reccomendations here are good, tried, tested and true, but it's gunna boil down to your tonal preferences, what the OD does to your amp and your like/dislike of the effect it has.

i've tried MANY od's, and the ones i like best are the Hardwire CM-2, the Maxon OD808, although the Tube variant i hear is also really good. the Xotic Stuff is good too, especially the BB pedal. Keeley makes great mods if you have something he can mod, pretty much makes it a whole new pedal. Green Rhino also great as it lets you shape the low end cut you get from the OD, so you get more or less cut if you want.

all of them great but try if you can so that you can get the best sound for your ears


----------



## MetalDaze (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm hoping someone will buy this and post some impressions.


----------



## Dvaienat (Dec 2, 2011)

Maxon OD808 is widely regarded as being the best OD for metal, since it is very fluid and transparent, almost like a clean boost. You could try the OD820, which is a more upmarket OD808, apparently being tighter and richer sounding.


----------



## KAMI (Dec 2, 2011)

I like the ts9. I have an engl... not the se but the savage 60 with el34's. I was recently going through this myself and found the ts9 reacted the best with my amp. i really like the way it sounds and it doesn't really effects the tone of your amp much. it just makes it sound tighter, smoother and (dare i say it ) more djenty. when it is on, you still can hear the actual tone of the amp but it is tighter and more defined

good luck


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 2, 2011)

THIS
Maxon OD-9 Pro+ Overdrive | Nine Series Effects

PRO+ > 808 > ts9 (IMO) have them all


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm wondering how he has a 4000$ dollar amp yet sounds like a beginner and has never used an overdrive 

Anyways the overdrive that basically ALL bands use seems like the maxon od808 all the pedals these guys are recommending are not tubescreamers which shape the tone of your high gain amp and make it tighter by adding a mid hump and most pedals these guys are posting aren't for that.\

I would avoid any pedals that say less bass roll or something like that because if you buy one you will be disappointed because you aren't gonna hear any change in the sound other then adding more gain.\

Now, I use a Ts7 which I bought for 25$ and it works perfectly, all though the ts9 I had a bigger mid hump and turned my dual rec model into a BEAST, I have never tried a od808 or ts808 or any of the more expensive models like the od820 but if you buy the ts7 or ts9 you will NEED a noise suppressor because these suckers are LOUD.


----------



## Shadowspecced (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting a new overdrive to boost with too!

Looking at a maxon od808, fulltone ocd, and a bb preamp. I already have a ts9 so I'm probably not gonna get the 808.

But if you don't have one, my vote goes 808/ts9


----------



## xPIZZLEx (Dec 2, 2011)

GearManDude's Luther Drive. Modified TS808 with a tone knob that reacts all the way from 1 to 10 and helps keep the low end tight and crispy


----------



## Mickey (Dec 2, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> I'm wondering how he has a 4000$ dollar amp yet sounds like a beginner and has never used an overdrive
> 
> Anyways the overdrive that basically ALL bands use seems like the maxon od808 all the pedals these guys are recommending are not tubescreamers which shape the tone of your high gain amp and make it tighter by adding a mid hump and most pedals these guys are posting aren't for that.\
> 
> ...



I recently made the switch from a solid state amplifier to all tube. Whilst deciding on what amp I wanted I kept saving and my choices kept getting more expensive, so I thought 'what the hell". Prior to this I was using a Korg multi-effects... Hmmm would a tubescreamer be useful to me alongside an OD?


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 2, 2011)

Mickey said:


> I recently made the switch from a solid state amplifier to all tube. Whilst deciding on what amp I wanted I kept saving and my choices kept getting more expensive, so I thought 'what the hell". Prior to this I was using a Korg multi-effects... Hmmm would a tubescreamer be useful to me alongside an OD?


As I said a TS will make your sound tighter and more refined, and a non-colored OD won't be as useful and/or wouldn't make a difference in sound.


----------



## Deliverowned (Dec 2, 2011)

MXR fanboy here, dunlop fanboi i could say too. I vote mx gt od or green rhino od cause i beleives its awsome even if i never played one haha!


----------



## xPIZZLEx (Dec 2, 2011)

Deliverowned said:


> MXR fanboy here, dunlop fanboi i could say too.


MXR = owned by Dunlop. 

Never been a fan of most of their pedals since they're pretty noisy. I'd be interested to try the new Custom Badass Modified OD though.


----------



## Deliverowned (Dec 2, 2011)

xPIZZLEx said:


> MXR = owned by Dunlop.
> 
> Never been a fan of most of their pedals since they're pretty noisy. I'd be interested to try the new Custom Badass Modified OD though.


 

I dont own ay dunlop pedals but knew they owned mxr, encahnce my comment. And MXR noisy? The OD isnt noisy at all. The compressors prolly are a lil bit( I own a keeley) but I dont know any pedals that are "pretty noisy" from them.


----------



## TMM (Dec 2, 2011)

TC Nova Drive, nothing compares.

Just posted this about it a few days ago:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2759611-post6.html


----------



## Electric Wizard (Dec 2, 2011)

I've been using a BBE Green Screamer, which I really like. They're quite cheap and the consensus seems to be that they're very transparent as far as ODs go.


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 3, 2011)

MXR GT-OD.

But if you don't want it to add too much gain I would suggest an EQ.


----------



## DraggAmps (Dec 3, 2011)

If you can find one, maybe your Guitar Center currently has them, get an MXR Classic Overdrive. It's a Guitar Center exclusive pedal (so they only have them occasionally) but it's the same exact pedal in every way as the GT-OD but in a differently painted enclosure for a third of the price. They're $30-40. They were originally green and then they stopped carried them. Recently, they came back in a cool white enclosure. Not sure how much longer they will be around, though. They're just a great Tubescreamer type pedal. The Tubescreamer, in it's various incarnations, is what most people use to boost amps. Most of the other pedals people use are just based on the same circuit, including the Maxon OD808 and OD9, etc. It's good for this because, it boosts mids and cuts bass (which tightens low end and adds attack) and adds compression. The Classic Overdrive is a great quality version (for a mass produced pedal) with true bypass and it has the famous chip (4558) that came in the original Tubescreamers and is generally considered to sound best. It's easily the best bang for your buck pedal. True bypass, cheap, good quality. Can't beat it. 

If you really want a high quality "boutique" overdrive that actually IS transparent (i.e.-won't actually color your tone much or add any compression, will only add gain/saturation/attack and cut low and/or high frequencies to tighten bass and get rid of fizz), the Timmy by Paul Cochrane is pretty much considered the most transparent pedal in existence. The polar opposite of the Tubescreamer, but equally useful for boosting, just in a little different way. It is pretty much the most popular pedal among the boutique blues/rock guys for the last ten or so years, because you can add however much grit you want to your amp without changing the tone at all (basically makes it sound like our amp would if it was cranked). But into an already heavily distorted amp, it can add saturation like a TS, but without adding much extra compression and changing the attack. Most importantly, it has bass and treble CUT knobs (which means the more you turn up the knobs, more it _cuts_ bass or treble). With the knobs at 0, it cuts no frequencies. You can roll up the bass cut knob until your sound is tight enough. The EQ is very responsive so you can make it super tight. Your sound gets tighter but doesn't change otherwise. Also, if your amp is a bit fizzy or harsh, or just too bright, you can use the treble knob to cut out the highest frequencies and it will totally tame the high end and reduce as much fizz as needed. By cutting both highs and lows, narrowing the frequency range, it also helps you sit better in the mix of the band so you cut through much more. It's an amazing tool, but most people don't want to spend that much and the compression, mids, and fixed amount of low end cut of the TS-type pedals does the job.


----------



## danger5oh (Dec 3, 2011)

I've probably gone through about 15 or so OD's... my search ended with an Xotic Custom Shop BB MB. Unlike all other TS variants, the BB MB not only allows you to tweak both the Treble, Bass, and Mid-Boost separately, but it also does not have to be dialed in with the typical Volume=Max / Gain=0 settings... feel free to turn up the gain a little as it blends seamlessly with most amps preamp distortion. And with as much tailoring as the pedal allows prior to the amps preamp, I found that I could coax a punchier, tighter bass response with even more gain out of my Dual Rec without worrying about it fizzing out. BB MB + Mesa T-verb = Awesomeness.

Or don't try it... the last thing I need is to worry about another persons tone sounding as good as mine hahaha.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 3, 2011)

danger5oh said:


> I've probably gone through about 15 or so OD's... my search ended with an Xotic Custom Shop BB MB. Unlike all other TS variants, the BB MB not only allows you to tweak both the Treble, Bass, and Mid-Boost separately, but it also does not have to be dialed in with the typical Volume=Max / Gain=0 settings... feel free to turn up the gain a little as it blends seamlessly with most amps preamp distortion. And with as much tailoring as the pedal allows prior to the amps preamp, I found that I could coax a punchier, tighter bass response with even more gain out of my Dual Rec without worrying about it fizzing out. BB MB + Mesa T-verb = Awesomeness.
> 
> Or don't try it... the last thing I need is to worry about another persons tone sounding as good as mine hahaha.


 
I also found the regular ts types to begin to fizz and mush out/soften my rectifiers modern mode. The OD9 PRO+ (and I suspect the OD820pro, as it's also an 18v tweaked screamer) do react alot like your saying the BB MB does. I can use more of the amps gain without over-compressing, and the gain itself blends better when used.

If using it like I usually do with the boost (mid-hump) engaged, it does the normal ts tightening thing but with much more aggressive picking feel and with a less compressed nature (allowing to use a little more of the awsome recto-gain).
And with the boost off it functions as a slightly colored semi-clean boost with that better blending gain on tap if you need it.

To top it off you can switch down to 9v for the typical OD808 compression and sag.

Down side is; You better just plug it in (runs on normal 9v adapter or single battery) because it drains quick if in 18v mode (always am).


----------



## Mickey (Dec 3, 2011)

DraggAmps said:


> If you can find one, maybe your Guitar Center currently has them, get an MXR Classic Overdrive. It's a Guitar Center exclusive pedal (so they only have them occasionally) but it's the same exact pedal in every way as the GT-OD but in a differently painted enclosure for a third of the price. They're $30-40. They were originally green and then they stopped carried them. Recently, they came back in a cool white enclosure. Not sure how much longer they will be around, though. They're just a great Tubescreamer type pedal. The Tubescreamer, in it's various incarnations, is what most people use to boost amps. Most of the other pedals people use are just based on the same circuit, including the Maxon OD808 and OD9, etc. It's good for this because, it boosts mids and cuts bass (which tightens low end and adds attack) and adds compression. The Classic Overdrive is a great quality version (for a mass produced pedal) with true bypass and it has the famous chip (4558) that came in the original Tubescreamers and is generally considered to sound best. It's easily the best bang for your buck pedal. True bypass, cheap, good quality. Can't beat it.
> 
> If you really want a high quality "boutique" overdrive that actually IS transparent (i.e.-won't actually color your tone much or add any compression, will only add gain/saturation/attack and cut low and/or high frequencies to tighten bass and get rid of fizz), the Timmy by Paul Cochrane is pretty much considered the most transparent pedal in existence. The polar opposite of the Tubescreamer, but equally useful for boosting, just in a little different way. It is pretty much the most popular pedal among the boutique blues/rock guys for the last ten or so years, because you can add however much grit you want to your amp without changing the tone at all (basically makes it sound like our amp would if it was cranked). But into an already heavily distorted amp, it can add saturation like a TS, but without adding much extra compression and changing the attack. Most importantly, it has bass and treble CUT knobs (which means the more you turn up the knobs, more it _cuts_ bass or treble). With the knobs at 0, it cuts no frequencies. You can roll up the bass cut knob until your sound is tight enough. The EQ is very responsive so you can make it super tight. Your sound gets tighter but doesn't change otherwise. Also, if your amp is a bit fizzy or harsh, or just too bright, you can use the treble knob to cut out the highest frequencies and it will totally tame the high end and reduce as much fizz as needed. By cutting both highs and lows, narrowing the frequency range, it also helps you sit better in the mix of the band so you cut through much more. It's an amazing tool, but most people don't want to spend that much and the compression, mids, and fixed amount of low end cut of the TS-type pedals does the job.



Wow, lots of cool info here. I just looked up the Timmy, sounds great. I like that the Timmy has and and treble cuts, can it also boost the mids?


----------



## Rayan22 (Dec 3, 2011)

Simple dude. Get the Keeley modified Ibanez Ts9 Mod+. I have one of these and a Keeley modified Ts9DX and they both sound phenomenal... much more bass response, and the gold wiring really does make a world of difference. You end up getting a much punchier sound and the blue LED light alongside your other pedals make you feel special hahaha


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 3, 2011)

Rayan22 said:


> Simple dude. Get the Keeley modified Ibanez Ts9 Mod+. I have one of these and a Keeley modified Ts9DX and they both sound phenomenal... much more bass response, and the gold wiring really does make a world of difference. You end up getting a much punchier sound and the blue LED light alongside your other pedals make you feel special hahaha


 
The only thing the Keeley mod+ lacks is the internal 9v to 18v DC-DC converter mod. Might not be desired for every situation (rig), but for active and high output passives it prevents any unwanted clipping within the pedal while still thickening the mids.
Keeley mods greatly improve the normal ts9 series 4sure.


----------



## Mickey (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting the Timmy. Other options include the Fulltone OCD(more suited for higher gain?), used Klon, modded Keeley TS9, Lovepedal Eternity or Analogman KOT(although the year and a half wait renders this void). What do you guys think? Would it be beneficial stacking the Timmy with a a tubescreamer type pedal? My amp is pretty high gain so I don't know if I would need a tubescreamer, just something to tighten it up.


----------



## Angus Clark (Dec 3, 2011)

I do prefer the GT-OD to the TS-9, whilst it's not quite as beefy sounding, it was a fair bit tighter sounding (more cut in the sub bass range, a little more boost in the higher midrange and it got rid of more fizziness) and it had way more clarity. They both added noise, of course, and I think the MXR did have a little less. The amp I tried it with was a Dual Recto. The Green Rhino still gets my vote though. It's clear, tight, BIG sounding and super tweakable. The new MXR custom badass OD looks very interesting too, though. It seems to have taken ideas from sister company Way Huge, and it's in a way smaller casing.


----------



## KAMI (Dec 3, 2011)

e7lek said:


> check out the new mojo mojo from tc electronics, fairly priced and has true bypass



I tried one, it was absolutely shit as a boost. This was because it was so transparent that it in fact made the sound less tight and aggressive


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 3, 2011)

Mickey said:


> I'm thinking of getting the Timmy. Other options include the Fulltone OCD(more suited for higher gain?), used Klon, modded Keeley TS9, Lovepedal Eternity or Analogman KOT(although the year and a half wait renders this void). What do you guys think? Would it be beneficial stacking the Timmy with a a tubescreamer type pedal? My amp is pretty high gain so I don't know if I would need a tubescreamer, just something to tighten it up.


Again dude most of the pedals these guys are recommending just add gain where the purpose of a tubescreamer isn't to add gain but to tighten the low end (gain-0 tone anywhere from half to maxed and level maxed. 

I think the pedal that has the biggest effect I have heard is the TS9 where the ts808 isn't as aggressive.

Oh by the way, kirk hammet of metallica uses the TS9 for leads.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 3, 2011)

Stock used Ibanez TS7 or TS9 (same circuit, different box.) Drive off, Level at unity, tone to taste. $30-80 for one in good shape.

You don't want "transparent." You don't want "adds bottom end back." 

You want "cuts sub lows and focuses my tone to TEAR YOUR FACE OFF." You don't need to add gain since your amp has plenty of that; you just want the way that the TS tightens up the low end and high treble and makes an amp punch and snarl.

Also, you don't *need* true bypass. The buffer in those pedals is incredibly transparent, and the signal doesn't "pop" when switched on like all but the most expensive true bypass OD pedals.


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 3, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> Stock used Ibanez TS7 or TS9 (same circuit, different box.) Drive off, Level at unity, tone to taste. $30-80 for one in good shape.
> 
> You don't want "transparent." You don't want "adds bottom end back."
> 
> ...


I disagree strongly, the ts7 and ts9 are NOT the same thing compared to the ts7 the ts9 has a bigger mid hump and tightens the amp WAY more than the ts7 while adding more compression and smoothness. I know because I own both.


----------



## Mickey (Dec 3, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> Again dude most of the pedals these guys are recommending just add gain where the purpose of a tubescreamer isn't to add gain but to tighten the low end (gain-0 tone anywhere from half to maxed and level maxed.
> 
> I think the pedal that has the biggest effect I have heard is the TS9 where the ts808 isn't as aggressive.
> 
> Oh by the way, kirk hammet of metallica uses the TS9 for leads.



But how exactly does it tighten the low end? Does it cut the bass and bump the mids?


----------



## Greatoliver (Dec 3, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> I disagree strongly, the ts7 and ts9 are NOT the same thing compared to the ts7 the ts9 has a bigger mid hump and tightens the amp WAY more than the ts7 while adding more compression and smoothness. I know because I own both.



You are able to mod the TS-7 to 808 specs through the changing of two resistors.


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 3, 2011)

Mickey said:


> But how exactly does it tighten the low end? Does it cut the bass and bump the mids?


Yes, and if you want the BEST boost out there get the maxon od-9 pro+ if you want cheaper ts9, cheapest ts7.

And also if I was playing mainly thrash I wouldn't have an ENGL SE if I was you id be looking at a marshall JVM.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 3, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> I disagree strongly, the ts7 and ts9 are NOT the same thing compared to the ts7 the ts9 has a bigger mid hump and tightens the amp WAY more than the ts7 while adding more compression and smoothness. I know because I own both.



They are the exact same circuit, dude, with a slightly different layout. I own both too 

The only difference is the casing and the price. If you hear any difference, it's because the tolerances on electronic parts can be off by as much as 10% in each direction.

Regardless, all this TS snobbery cracks me up. There are a million flavors of the same thing, just like the Ross-style compressors that everyone from MXR to Keeley make.

Also, telling him to buy a totally different amp when the SE does thrash just fine is kind of hilarious to me.


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 4, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> They are the exact same circuit, dude, with a slightly different layout. I own both too
> 
> The only difference is the casing and the price. If you hear any difference, it's because the tolerances on electronic parts can be off by as much as 10% in each direction.
> 
> ...


 Of course it the SE works for thrash but no amp does it better than a marshall, and the ts9 had a very nasal mid range that my ts7 doesn't have.


----------



## book_of_lies777 (Dec 4, 2011)

an Ibanez TS9 and a ProCo RAT will do pretty much anything you want.

and true bypass isn't always the 'ideal' it's believed(hyped) to be.


----------



## Mickey (Dec 4, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> Stock used Ibanez TS7 or TS9 (same circuit, different box.) Drive off, Level at unity, tone to taste. $30-80 for one in good shape.
> 
> You don't want "transparent." You don't want "adds bottom end back."
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice  Decisions decisions...


----------



## Mickey (Dec 4, 2011)

danger5oh said:


> I've probably gone through about 15 or so OD's... my search ended with an Xotic Custom Shop BB MB. Unlike all other TS variants, the BB MB not only allows you to tweak both the Treble, Bass, and Mid-Boost separately, but it also does not have to be dialed in with the typical Volume=Max / Gain=0 settings... feel free to turn up the gain a little as it blends seamlessly with most amps preamp distortion. And with as much tailoring as the pedal allows prior to the amps preamp, I found that I could coax a punchier, tighter bass response with even more gain out of my Dual Rec without worrying about it fizzing out. BB MB + Mesa T-verb = Awesomeness.
> 
> Or don't try it... the last thing I need is to worry about another persons tone sounding as good as mine hahaha.



Are the bass and treble knobs for cutting? Ie the more you turn the knob the more bass/treble it cuts?


----------



## pawel (Dec 4, 2011)

Mickey said:


> I'm thinking of getting the Timmy. Other options include the Fulltone OCD(more suited for higher gain?), used Klon, modded Keeley TS9, Lovepedal Eternity or Analogman KOT(although the year and a half wait renders this void). What do you guys think? Would it be beneficial stacking the Timmy with a a tubescreamer type pedal? My amp is pretty high gain so I don't know if I would need a tubescreamer, just something to tighten it up.



I own the Timmy and it's an amazing pedal for what it's supposed to do (turn a clean amp into a lightly overdriven amp without changing your tone), but as the poster says above, it's the exact opposite to a TS-style pedal. It might work for your needs, but I would personally go the tried and tested (and cheaper) route first and just get a good TS-style pedal. Everyone needs to have a TS around anyways. Hell, you can even get the Digitech Bad Monkey and it will probably work well. 

Timmy stacks great with other pedals, but it's usually a combination I would use into a cleaner amp. My approach to the Timmy is think of it as the first part of a preamp, run higher gain pedals into the Timmy and use the Timmy EQ to shape the sound. Most of my tones for recording are OD/Fuzz Face/Big Muff into the Timmy into Delay into a Fender sim preamp (or my Champ 600 combo for practicing).


----------



## Mickey (Dec 4, 2011)

pawel said:


> I own the Timmy and it's an amazing pedal for what it's supposed to do (turn a clean amp into a lightly overdriven amp without changing your tone), but as the poster says above, it's the exact opposite to a TS-style pedal. It might work for your needs, but I would personally go the tried and tested (and cheaper) route first and just get a good TS-style pedal. Everyone needs to have a TS around anyways. Hell, you can even get the Digitech Bad Monkey and it will probably work well.
> 
> Timmy stacks great with other pedals, but it's usually a combination I would use into a cleaner amp. My approach to the Timmy is think of it as the first part of a preamp, run higher gain pedals into the Timmy and use the Timmy EQ to shape the sound. Most of my tones for recording are OD/Fuzz Face/Big Muff into the Timmy into Delay into a Fender sim preamp (or my Champ 600 combo for practicing).



Thanks for the info. I'm after something that will tighten up my amps distortion when playing metal rhythm and leads. Looks the the Timmy won't be the pedal for that.... Are Ibanez/Maxon the only companies making tubescreamers? Does it specifically have to say "tubescreamer" on the pedal for it to be a TS? Will the TS also boost? Sorry if all this is basic stuff  Maxon OD-9 Pro plus a good choice? Maxon Od820?


----------



## pawel (Dec 4, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm after something that will tighten up my amps distortion when playing metal rhythm and leads. Looks the the Timmy won't be the pedal for that.... Are Ibanez/Maxon the only companies making tubescreamers? Does it specifically have to say "tubescreamer" on the pedal for it to be a TS? Will the TS also boost? Sorry if all this is basic stuff



The Tubescreamer circuit (and its many variations) is probably the most copied pedal circuit. There are countless 'boutique' companies making TS-style pedals, aimed mainly at the SRV-fans/blues market. Given that you are not looking for the TS to be a key element of your tone (as someone playing a strat into a Twin Reverb might), I would not bother too much with trying to source anything too exotic (unless you come across something used) and would get one of the mass-produced TS pedals. I think Maxons might have slightly better spec on average than Ibanez, so that would be my choice. I owned a Maxon SD-9 once (somewhat different pedal than a TS) and it was a very solid piece of gear.

And yes, they can act as a booster (as someone described it earlier in the thread) by turning the drive down and output up. It probably won't be the most 'transparent' clean boost, but it's not what you need anyways.


----------



## Sephael (Dec 4, 2011)

green rhino - the adjustable bass is wonderful


----------



## Shask (Dec 4, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm after something that will tighten up my amps distortion when playing metal rhythm and leads. Looks the the Timmy won't be the pedal for that.... Are Ibanez/Maxon the only companies making tubescreamers? Does it specifically have to say "tubescreamer" on the pedal for it to be a TS? Will the TS also boost? Sorry if all this is basic stuff  Maxon OD-9 Pro plus a good choice? Maxon Od820?



As said above, most overdrives are a variation of the Tubescreamer. Any OD pedal that is green and has 3 knobs is probably a variation 

If you want tightening, you probably want a Tubescreamer. TS-9, TS-808, OD9, OD808, Boss SD-1, MXR Classic OD, MXR ZW, MXR GT-OD, Green Rhino, BBE Green Screamer, Digitech Bad Monkey, etc.... they are all variations of the same thing.

I don't have a Timmy, but I have a Danelectro TOD. It is a copy of the Timmy. It is a cool booster, but not really what you are probably wanting.

I have several of these pedals, but the one I really want right now is the Green Rhino. It is a cool pedal with tons of volume and tweakability. Otherwise, I want a Maxon OD808 just because it is the one everyone seems to use....


----------



## Mickey (Dec 4, 2011)

Shask said:


> As said above, most overdrives are a variation of the Tubescreamer. Any OD pedal that is green and has 3 knobs is probably a variation
> 
> If you want tightening, you probably want a Tubescreamer. TS-9, TS-808, OD9, OD808, Boss SD-1, MXR Classic OD, MXR ZW, MXR GT-OD, Green Rhino, BBE Green Screamer, Digitech Bad Monkey, etc.... they are all variations of the same thing.
> 
> ...



Would the Maxon SM9 pro be a good choice? I think it is more geared toward metal? Otherwise a Green Rhino, OD820 or OD9 Pro+ are the go.


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 4, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Would the Maxon SM9 pro be a good choice? I think it is more geared toward metal? Otherwise a Green Rhino, OD820 or OD9 Pro+ are the go.



I say the od9 pro+, an od808, ts7, ts9. ts808, gt-od, bbe green screamer and if you want a pedal to make your leads sound awesome get the homeBrew electronics gary holt "doomsday device" as you can see in my name im a exodus (exous) fan and I think he has one of the best lead tones I have ever heard.


----------



## Mickey (Dec 4, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> I say the od9 pro+, an od808, ts7, ts9. ts808, gt-od, bbe green screamer and if you want a pedal to make your leads sound awesome get the homeBrew electronics gary holt "doomsday device" as you can see in my name im a exodus (exous) fan and I think he has one of the best lead tones I have ever heard.



Thanks for that. Most likely going with the OD9 Pro+, I'm hoping it will tighten up both lead and rhythm tones  Might stack it with a Timmy later on but we shall see.


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 4, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Thanks for that. Most likely going with the OD9 Pro+, I'm hoping it will tighten up both lead and rhythm tones  Might stack it with a Timmy later on but we shall see.


 It will tighten up amazingly, read their description on the site, it has a mode made for boosting as well as true bypass, and considering you want the timmy also, I would consider getting that doomsday device, if you like the tone exodus has had the past decade you will like that pedal. What bands do you usually play?


----------



## Mickey (Dec 4, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> It will tighten up amazingly, read their description on the site, it has a mode made for boosting as well as true bypass, and considering you want the timmy also, I would consider getting that doomsday device, if you like the tone exodus has had the past decade you will like that pedal. What bands do you usually play?



Mainly Megadeth and Metallica, Guns N' Roses also.


----------



## Rayan22 (Dec 4, 2011)

To be honest, When i doing a shootout of all the overdrive pedals I was interested in, there were 2 or 3 pedals I tried out that were surprisingly good. Obviously there were the Maxon's, Ibanez's, and stuff... but the ones I tried out that were awesome were the Suhr koko Boost, and Green Rhino by Way Huge. Those are some fantastic pedals, another one to check out is MI Audio (Australian company) who make some fantastic boutique and hand wired pedals... I have their MI Audio - Compressor, but their Tube Zone is absolutely PHENOMENAL! Check out here... it has everything you would ever need for everythign you would ever use it for... HIGHLY RECOMMEND THEM! M I - E F F E C T S


----------



## book_of_lies777 (Dec 4, 2011)

Early Metallica was done with modified Marshalls and a RAT pedal for James and a Tube Screamer for Kirk, hence my recommendation of them, based on what you said you play.


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 5, 2011)

book_of_lies777 said:


> Early Metallica was done with modified Marshalls and a RAT pedal for James and a Tube Screamer for Kirk, hence my recommendation of them, based on what you said you play.


 Yup, kirk uses a ts9, probably a real old one though.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Dec 5, 2011)

I really want another OD pedal but I can't decide between them!! I want a keeley modded ts9dx flexi, ocd, maxon od9 pro+, etc. I really dont know!!!


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 5, 2011)

Jzbass25 said:


> I really want another OD pedal but I can't decide between them!! I want a keeley modded ts9dx flexi, ocd, maxon od9 pro+, etc. I really dont know!!!


 If your using an OD to boost your head I don't recommend anything keeley modded because his mods are mainly to get better overdrive tones not to boost.

Like I said to the OP, od9 pro if you want the best, ts9 cheaper, ts7 cheapest.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Dec 5, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> If your using an OD to boost your head I don't recommend anything keeley modded because his mods are mainly to get better overdrive tones not to boost.
> 
> Like I said to the OP, od9 pro if you want the best, ts9 cheaper, ts7 cheapest.



I'm using a carvin legacy so I'm sort of looking for a better OD tone. My Suhr Shiba drive can do both pretty well but I am sort of wanting a ts type boost.


----------



## Mickey (Dec 5, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> If your using an OD to boost your head I don't recommend anything keeley modded because his mods are mainly to get better overdrive tones not to boost.
> 
> Like I said to the OP, od9 pro if you want the best, ts9 cheaper, ts7 cheapest.



I went with the OD9 Pro+  Probably get a Timmy or new Klon(when they become available) later on but don't think it's needed as of yet as I don't really play blues.


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 5, 2011)

Mickey said:


> I went with the OD9 Pro+  Probably get a Timmy or new Klon(when they become available) later on but don't think it's needed as of yet as I don't really play blues.


 Have you tried it yet?

My goal is to own a od9 pro, the doomsday device AND a keeley modded mt-2 metal zone 

Its weird you still need a boost for a 4000$ amp from an amp brand known for being ridiculously compressed and tight, which channel are you using? the channel 4 on that amp has like 10x times the distortion metallica and megadeth use, in fact I bet channel 2 has the amount of gain they used back then.


----------



## Mickey (Dec 5, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> Have you tried it yet?
> 
> My goal is to own a od9 pro, the doomsday device AND a keeley modded mt-2 metal zone
> 
> Its weird you still need a boost for a 4000$ amp from an amp brand known for being ridiculously compressed and tight, which channel are you using? the channel 4 on that amp has like 10x times the distortion metallica and megadeth use, in fact I bet channel 2 has the amount of gain they used back then.



Nah, I just ordered it. In Australia it's VERY hard to get your hands on good products at brick and mortar stores. Pretty much all my guitars(ESP's), amps, cabs, pedals were purchased from the US or Europe. I mainly use channel 3. I haven't messed around with channel 2 that much but it is more of a crunch channel. However with a boost/OD, it probably could do 80's Metallica lol.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 5, 2011)

Crunch channel rhythm tones >>> lead channel rhythm tones.

This goes for 5150s, Engls, Framuses, and many other similar 3-channel heads.


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 5, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Nah, I just ordered it. In Australia it's VERY hard to get your hands on good products at brick and mortar stores. Pretty much all my guitars(ESP's), amps, cabs, pedals were purchased from the US or Europe. I mainly use channel 3. I haven't messed around with channel 2 that much but it is more of a crunch channel. However with a boost/OD, it probably could do 80's Metallica lol.


 Well 80's metallica is the only GOOD metallica anyways.


----------



## Mickey (Dec 5, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> Crunch channel rhythm tones >>> lead channel rhythm tones.
> 
> This goes for 5150s, Engls, Framuses, and many other similar 3-channel heads.



I will experiment with the crunch channel. However it does need some kind of boost/OD as it is pretty light/faint as of now.


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 5, 2011)

Mickey said:


> I will experiment with the crunch channel. However it does need some kind of boost/OD as it is pretty light/faint as of now.



Have you noticed the high gain switches and stuff? the mega low punch button should make that amp a MONSTER.


----------



## Mickey (Dec 6, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> Have you noticed the high gain switches and stuff? the mega low punch button should make that amp a MONSTER.



Yeh, I was using that on the Lead I channel lol. I always thought crunch channel was just for bluesy stuff. Like I said, my last amp was just a practice solid state, so this was a big jump for me. A lot to learn


----------



## capoeiraesp (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey guys can you give me a bit more info on the Way Huge Green Rhino?
I'm quite interested in picking one up because of the extra versatility it offers over conventional TS pedals. I'm looking at putting it through ch2 of my 5150iii.


----------



## Shor (Dec 6, 2011)

capoeiraesp said:


> Hey guys can you give me a bit more info on the Way Huge Green Rhino?
> I'm quite interested in picking one up because of the extra versatility it offers over conventional TS pedals. I'm looking at putting it through ch2 of my 5150iii.


What are you wondering about?
It's your standard Overdrive pedal with Volume, Gain, Tone but what makes it really awesome is the 100Hz cut/boost and the mid curve knob.
Mid curve pretty much goes from a happy or sad looking eq. I tend to not bother too much with this one though.
100Hz cut/boost is the best thing on it in my opinion. Either cut slightly for rhythm stuff if your guitar is a bit too bassy (I cut quite a bit on my 8-string to get a much clearer tone for instance), or boost it a bit for fatter leads. Ooor...just twist and turn to wherever you think it sounds best...
All the knobs combined gives you a ton of options.


----------



## Shask (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah, it is a basic Tubescreamer type pedal... but the 100hz knob lets you dial in super fatness, and the curve knob takes a bit off the highs.

But, overall, what grabbed my attention is it has tons of volume output which gives it this overall "big" feel to it. All Tubescreamers do the cut lows/highs boost mids thing, but only certain ones have that certain dynamic big feel to them, and this is one of the ones that does. I want to get one and see if it makes me want to sell the other 5-6 boosts I have...


----------



## skeeballcore (Dec 6, 2011)

I like the feel that a tube screamer type pedal gives you, but in front of my 5150ii it seems to take all the raw low end out of it. I've tried bad monkey, green screamer, and considering Ice 9 if anyone has any opinion on it, or something that will give the attack but not take the girth.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 6, 2011)

skeeballcore said:


> I like the feel that a tube screamer type pedal gives you, but in front of my 5150ii it seems to take all the raw low end out of it. I've tried bad monkey, green screamer, and considering Ice 9 if anyone has any opinion on it, or something that will give the attack but not take the girth.



That's kind of the point though. That "raw low end" just really makes it muddy in a band mix as you end up fighting with the bassist and the kick.


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 6, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> That's kind of the point though. That "raw low end" just really makes it muddy in a band mix as you end up fighting with the bassist and the kick.


 EXACTLY, and most people still don't get it


----------



## Jzbass25 (Dec 6, 2011)

skeeballcore said:


> I like the feel that a tube screamer type pedal gives you, but in front of my 5150ii it seems to take all the raw low end out of it. I've tried bad monkey, green screamer, and considering Ice 9 if anyone has any opinion on it, or something that will give the attack but not take the girth.



Liked the ice 9, especially the look but the levels were a little low and there was something that didn't jive with my carvin legacy tonewise. It was a damn sexy pedal though, I just want all of satch's pedals to put on display lol. Give it a try though, also I agree with the others the TS is suppose to take some of that low end out.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Dec 7, 2011)

Big thanks to the guys who recommended the way huge rhino. Ive now ordered one and also got a mxr smart gate too. Good times ahead.


----------



## metalmachine (Dec 16, 2011)

i dont own it but i have played the green rhino. awsome overdrive. i just ordered the amptweaker tight boost. i am exited about it.

so how is the rhino working out?


----------



## KAMI (Dec 16, 2011)

I think I'm going to get either...

a maxon od808, a maxon od9 pro+ or, an mxr custom badass modified od

which one should I get?


----------



## Aurochs34 (Dec 16, 2011)

Admittedly I just kind of skimmed through this thread, but did no one recommend an OCD? Man, for these exact purposes that and the cmatmods signa drive are the shit IMO.

The Rhino will be amazing though! Hope it works out 

[EDIT: Hope the OD9 works out!  ]


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 16, 2011)

KAMI said:


> I think I'm going to get either...
> 
> a maxon od808, a maxon od9 pro+ or, an mxr custom badass modified od
> 
> which one should I get?



for what i have experience with i'd say the OD808, the tone uses the same gain of you amp when used as a boost, so no added grit but still tigthen shit up for the low end gives you the mid boost.

on the other hand the versatility of the badass is tempting, having not only the usual tone, volume and gain, but having the 100hz boost/cut plus mid bump is kinda hard to pass up

my thoughts, get the badass, try it out extensively and if you don't like it bring it back ro sell it and get the 808

hope the badass is atleast someone in the same ball park tone wise as the green rhino, that pedal is the boss


----------



## Koop (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a Green Rhino and a Maxon OD808. If you want an ultra-tight, clinical sounding boost, get the Rhino. I had the output at 10:00 and it was plenty tight for me, but I personally like the Maxon a bit more because it's more transparent.


----------



## 155 (Dec 16, 2011)

get the maxon 808 and be done with it..


----------



## wakjob (Dec 16, 2011)

I got a box full of OD pedals.

Best clean boost I've come across.....

MID hump = maxon 808

Flat = Voodoo sparkle drive & Xotic BB preamp ( the little one )

But seriously? I have two Engl's, and neither of them respond all that great to 'clean boosting'. They just don't seem to need them. tight tight tight are the Engl's.

I mean it does work. It just retracks something I can quite put my finger on in the over all sound.


----------



## KAMI (Dec 17, 2011)

I've just noticed the maxon vop-9 has anyone used this as a clean boost?

is it better than the maxon od808?


----------



## danger5oh (Dec 17, 2011)

155 said:


> get the maxon 808 and be done with it..



I love my BB MB, but just for fun I picked up a Maxon OD808 the other day... while the BB MB is far more tweakable, the OD808 is seriously plug and play magic. Believe the hype.


----------



## KAMI (Dec 17, 2011)

Koop said:


> I have a Green Rhino and a Maxon OD808. If you want an ultra-tight, clinical sounding boost, get the Rhino. I had the output at 10:00 and it was plenty tight for me, but I personally like the Maxon a bit more because it's more transparent.



how do you set your rhino?


----------



## Shask (Dec 17, 2011)

I got a Green Rhino tonight  I have tons of Tubescreamer type pedals, but there really is something about this pedal. It definitely has a more dynamic feel to it than some.

I want to get a Maxon OD808 also though. I don't know how different it is from the Rhino. I do have an 808 modded TS-7 that I have heard is pretty close.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 18, 2011)

KAMI said:


> I've just noticed the maxon vop-9 has anyone used this as a clean boost?
> 
> is it better than the maxon od808?


 
Haven't used it, but it's essentialy just an od-820 in a cooler housing.
Very close to od9 pro+, except without the mid-humping(808 style) option.

Having the mid-humping option, but being able to do it at 18v is the beauty of the pro+.


----------



## KAMI (Dec 18, 2011)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Haven't used it, but it's essentialy just an od-820 in a cooler housing.
> Very close to od9 pro+, except without the mid-humping(808 style) option.
> 
> Having the mid-humping option, but being able to do it at 18v is the beauty of the pro+.



does the vop-9/od-820 boost mids and cut lows?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 18, 2011)

Not to the degree of the typical 808style screamers. On these site links you'll notice it describing as a much less colored sound than the 808.
Although by running down in 9v mode, and injecting some pedal gain on top of the cranked output, you will get some frequency narrowing.
pro+ does both.


Maxon OD-820 Overdrive Pro | Vintage Series Effects
Maxon VOP-9 Vintage Overdrive Pro | Nine Series Effects


----------



## KAMI (Dec 18, 2011)

so, the od808 will be a far better boost


----------



## BabUShka (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm pretty happy with my DIY $15 TS9. It sounds really awesome for boosting shit out of tube amps. I bet you'll be happy with whatever you get, Maxon or Ibanez TS9/808.


----------



## wowspare (Dec 19, 2011)

most overdrive pedals sound almost the same when you use them as a boost..... even Ola Englund said it himself. Just get yourself a 'decent' od pedal. maxon, ibanez and mxr are good choices


----------



## skeeballcore (Dec 19, 2011)

wowspare said:


> most overdrive pedals sound almost the same when you use them as a boost..... even Ola Englund said it himself. Just get yourself a 'decent' od pedal. maxon, ibanez and mxr are good choices



I'll go ahead and say that this isn't true completely. I've had a Green Screamer, a Bad Monkey, an Ice 9 , and a Boss SD-1 to boost my 5150ii. None sound the same. Respectively they were very bright, fairly middle of the road and noisy at times, bland, and really awesome but really added to the fizz in the amp.


----------



## Shask (Dec 19, 2011)

I disagree also. They may sound similar, but not the same. Some boosts just work better with different amps and pickups.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 19, 2011)

Also going for the similar but different angle here, when OD's are used as boosts there are plenty that sound almost exactly the same, they do on a sound spectrum differ, but to the human ear, unless you are extremely pitch sensitive, won't hear the difference. but there are OD's that when used as boosts have favourable chracteristics. i found the OD808 to actually be one fo those pedals, it adds a character that most run of the mills won't.

the Green rhino does the boost thing and takes it a step further

alot do the same thing and sound the same, but there are those out there that do something spetacular. sadly it also depends on what amp and cab you are put the boost infront of


----------



## MaxSwagger (Dec 19, 2011)

Fulltone OCD


----------



## KAMI (Dec 20, 2011)

is the maxon od820/vop9 cleaner and tighter than the od808?


----------



## Angus Clark (Dec 20, 2011)

I believe Andy Sneap uses the OD820 to record pretty much every band he's produced a record for.

[EDIT]

I still think the Green Rhino rules though, the extra knobs make it perfect for fat lead boosting as well as surgically tight clean boosting for 'djenting'. Even without them, I'd take it over the TS9 and TS808; with all knobs set noon, it sounds clearer, tighter and chunkier. A bit like the GT-OD, which I also prefer to the TS pedals. Haven't tried any of the Maxon ones, but the list of players of use them is quite the statement.


----------



## KAMI (Dec 20, 2011)

is that a yes or a no?

(I've never heard anything by Andy Sneap except for a drum track in one of Ola Englund's songs  )

[EDIT]

I'm not sure about the green rhino because, as much as I like tweaking, I feel like there to much to tweak for an OD pedal... I wouldn't know how much bass to cut, etc.

how would I set a green rhino for ultra tight djenting?


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 20, 2011)

KAMI said:


> is that a yes or a no?
> 
> (I've never heard anything by Andy Sneap except for a drum track in one of Ola Englund's songs  )
> 
> ...



Easiest place to start with anything is to set knobs to noon.

for boosting you want gain at zero at first. tone, volume, bass boost/cut at noon and same with mid shape knob.

make sure your amp is tweak to your liking first, you just want to use the pedal to enhance your tone.

if you feel it need more volume turn the volume from noon up to where you desire. if you feel it needs s alittle something character wise turn the tone knob up or down depending, this is where you start to get a feel for what you like. next you tweak the bass boost/cut to your liking, if your amp lacks balls, boost it, if your lows are boomy cut them, too much and your in thin sounding territory, too much and your gunna geta boomy mess. once you have the right amount of desired bass. next you can play with the curve shape and see where this takes you. it's advertised to cut certain high frequencies above 6khz. i left it at noon.

here you can either leave the gain at zero or turn it up a little to add some grit. either use it to supplement your amps gain or turn your amps gain back a bit and ad more to your pedal. i wouldn't go much higher then 9 o'clock for gain, especailly if you like the gain of your amp already, this goes for lots of 5150's and rectos.

you might even come back and tweak the tone knob again after playing around with the gain, bass and curve knobs to get where you want it. 

again great pedal and it def is a must have for boosters that want a bit more out of their pedals


----------



## KAMI (Dec 20, 2011)

BTW, has anyone managed to compare the new mxr OD to the green rhino?


----------



## Sephael (Dec 20, 2011)

KAMI said:


> I'm not sure about the green rhino because, as much as I like tweaking, I feel like there to much to tweak for an OD pedal... I wouldn't know how much bass to cut, etc.
> 
> how would I set a green rhino for ultra tight djenting?


The mid frequency doesn't do a whole lot, I mean it does make a difference but not a night and day change if you go from zero to 10 with it.

The bass on it you just play around with. Leave it at noon for no change, about 25% for a ts type reduction. Or if you need some phat low end nudge it up to 75% or so.

Tone at noon. Barely any gain and volume as needed to push your amp.


----------



## Angus Clark (Dec 20, 2011)

I actually don't 'own' the Green Rhino yet; but I probably have as much experience with it as most who own it. My local Guitar shop rules 
I set the Drive 0, tone 2:00, Volume 1:00, 100hz 9:00, mid knob 9:00 (it seems to be more metallic sounding with the knob lower).


----------



## KAMI (Dec 20, 2011)

so, the green rhino is tighter than a maxon od808 even with 100hz at 12:00.

I found that an mxr gt-od is tighter than my ts7 through my amp (I don't own the gt-od but have played one extensively through my amp) I liked it more than my ts7 (well, it is twice the price )

how does the gt-od compare to the green rhino?


----------



## fitterhappier (Dec 20, 2011)

Having compared a TS-9 to a Green Rhino on my setup, I felt that the TS-9 was more suited to a "djent" type of sound. The Rhino is unbelievable, but it has a very warm ballsy (almost loose) tone, even when you dial out the bass on the 100hz control. Now, I was looking for a thicker sound, and the Rhino nailed it for me. The TS-9 had a colder, tighter sound that I tend to associate with djent styles.


----------



## djinn314 (Dec 21, 2011)

I've seen things be used as far as the Boss BD-2 to the typical tube screamer pedals. I'd go that way, but I wouldn't hesitate from trying something different.


----------



## Angus Clark (Dec 21, 2011)

fitterhappier said:


> Having compared a TS-9 to a Green Rhino on my setup, I felt that the TS-9 was more suited to a "djent" type of sound. The Rhino is unbelievable, but it has a very warm ballsy (almost loose) tone, even when you dial out the bass on the 100hz control. Now, I was looking for a thicker sound, and the Rhino nailed it for me. The TS-9 had a colder, tighter sound that I tend to associate with djent styles.



Really? I found the Green Rhino could get tighter than TS-9 with minor fiddly widdlying around.


----------



## KAMI (Dec 21, 2011)

what is the mxr gt-od like compared to maxon od808 and ibanez ts808?

most people who have both the ts808 and maxon od808 seems to prefer the ts808

also, what does the maxon vop9/od820 sound like compared with the od808 as a boost


----------



## Adrian-XI (Dec 21, 2011)

I bought the maxon od9 pro+ after reading this thread. Sort of got the impression that it is one of the better pedals, and yeah it goes pretty good.


----------



## fitterhappier (Dec 21, 2011)

Angus Clark said:


> Really? I found the Green Rhino could get tighter than TS-9 with minor fiddly widdlying around.




It might just be my amp. I'm gonna try your settings and see what happens. I usually run it with drive at 0, volume at 2:00, tone at noon, 100 hz at 10:00, and mids at noon.


----------



## Shask (Dec 21, 2011)

Yesterday I spent some time comparing my Green Rhino and 808 modded TS-7 (Which I have heard is very similar to the Maxon OD808). I eventually got them almost identical by having the level about 2 oclock, gain at minimum, tone about 2-3 oclock, 100hz about 10 oclock, and curve about 2 oclock, The hardest part was that the Rhino had a lot more high end presence that was hard to deal with, making the amp sound kind of ratty. It was a trick to get it to be there, without getting way more muffled than the TS-7.

I don't have a GT-OD, but I have a Classic OD, which is the $30 version. This pedal is more like a fuller Boss SD-1. The Boss pedals are typically brighter, crunchier, and not as smooth. Today I want to compare this with my Rhino and see what differences I can find.


----------



## vanhendrix (Dec 21, 2011)

KAMI said:


> what is the mxr gt-od like compared to maxon od808 and ibanez ts808?
> 
> most people who have both the ts808 and maxon od808 seems to prefer the ts808
> 
> also, what does the maxon vop9/od820 sound like compared with the od808 as a boost



I have both the gt-OD and the maxon 808. My GT is switched to zw mode right now, but honestly that hardly changes the sound of the pedal at all. Anyways, the 808 cuts less bass, lets more harmonic overtones through and has gobs more output. With the level of the MXR dimed, it's around the same as the 808 at noon.

Here are my conclusions (tone wise):

Right now I have the MXR as my boost and the 808 as a traditional OD to dirty up my clean channel. The MXR lets me run my amp unboosted at a moderate gain (my favorite tone), and with the stomp of a button I get launched into super-metal land. I could not do this with the 808 because I would have to turn the gain SO low on my amp to compensate for the higher output of the pedal that the tone falls right apart when unboosted. The downside to this setup though is that I find that my vast army of guitars sound almost identical to one another when I'm running my amp boosted, and I hate that. It's the reason I've ripped out almost all my active pickups.

If I was only going to be using the all-metal-all-the-time sound, I would probably run the 808 with fubar amp settings. It's such a great pedal, so musical.


----------



## Sephael (Dec 21, 2011)

djinn314 said:


> I've seen things be used as far as the Boss BD-2 to the typical tube screamer pedals. I'd go that way, but I wouldn't hesitate from trying something different.


I had a friend who use to use a modded BD2 as a boost and it was pretty amazing sounding.


----------



## KAMI (Dec 21, 2011)

I think I'm going to get a maxon od9 because, I tried a ts9 and liked it. The maxon is cheaper, better build and true bypass (I don't really care about true bypass ).

the od9 is pretty much the same as the ts9, right? (I heard somewhere it is closer to the ts808 )


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 21, 2011)

KAMI said:


> I think I'm going to get a maxon od9 because, I tried a ts9 and liked it. The maxon is cheaper, better build and true bypass (I don't really care about true bypass ).
> 
> the od9 is pretty much the same as the ts9, right? (I heard somewhere it is closer to the ts808 )


 
Maxon od9 is just an od808 with a better housing and bypass.
Great pedal (just like 808), but it doesn't have the 18v option like the 820, vop9, and od9pro+.

If your using actives or very high output passives, then I really don't think you'd ever use the 9v mode on any of these except maybe for tracking leads/solos where the sweeter warmer sound might be more desired.

One more thing, any of the 18v maxons can do an excellent mid-hump, it's just that one of the benifits is a cleaner boost with drive set to 0.
If you set the drive up a bit to the 9:00-10:00 position with the level at or near max you'll get very close to the same compressed feel as you'd get with the 808/od9 at drive 0 with level maxxed, only at 18v it's a little more hi-fi sounding. 
And when set in 9v mode it comes out a bit warmer and less punchy/aggressive.


----------



## KAMI (Dec 21, 2011)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Maxon od9 is just an od808 with a better housing and bypass.
> Great pedal (just like 808), but it doesn't have the 18v option like the 820, vop9, and od9pro+.
> 
> If your using actives or very high output passives, then I really don't think you'd ever use the 9v mode on any of these except maybe for tracking leads/solos where the sweeter warmer sound might be more desired.
> ...



so the vop9 will be the best choice for me?

(I dig punchy, ultra tight hi-fi sounds )


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 21, 2011)

KAMI said:


> so the vop9 will be the best choice for me?
> 
> (I dig punchy, ultra tight hi-fi sounds )


 
Well I'm obviously a little biassed towards the pro+ (since that's what I chose and we all like to think we made the correct choice ).

It pre-boost the mids and cuts a little lows when the boost toogle is engaged. Because of this I only run the drive knob around 8:00 and have the level maxxed or very close to max.

With the toogle in the normal position I run the drive at 9:00-10:00 and it ends up very simalar (although a bit different).

With the boost toogle off and the drive on 0, you'll be able to have your amps gain a bit higher up than you would with a normal 9v style ts/808 set the same (drive 0, level max, tone near the middle).

Super tough call really, it depends on everything else about your rig and your personal ear preference.

But I would definetly suggest one of the maxons with the 18v/9v option.
Can't really lose with any of them, and alot of the subtle differences can be tweeked (accented or nuetralized) by your amp settings.


----------



## MTech (Dec 21, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Thanks for the reply  I was looking at the Maxon OD-820 which is true bypass but am unsure if it can do metal. Unfortunately alot of the videos on youtube just use the overdrives on mild amps whilst playing blues...


FWIW and to quote what the guys at Maxon told one of the artists I talk to who got me to get one, I know it's true bypass but "the OD-808 is "THE" one that everybody wants." The other really good pedal a lot of the pro's have been switching to is the Fulltone OCD.


----------



## KAMI (Dec 21, 2011)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Well I'm obviously a little biassed towards the pro+ (since that's what I chose and we all like to think we made the correct choice ).
> 
> It pre-boost the mids and cuts a little lows when the boost toogle is engaged. Because of this I only run the drive knob around 8:00 and have the level maxxed or very close to max.
> 
> ...



do you prefer it with or without the boost switch engaged?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 21, 2011)

KAMI said:


> do you prefer it with or without the boost switch engaged?


 
Like it on better. Thicker mids more like the 808, but at 18v it's just more aggressive and snappier than my 808. 

However, if one was running a tighter cleaner passive through a tight clear amp like a jcm800 or something, then a basic 808/od9 might be the perfect balance.

http://www.guitarworld.com/maxon-od-9-overdrive-pedal


----------



## KAMI (Dec 22, 2011)

the Ibanez ts7 less of a mid bump and bass cut than the rest of the tubescreamer, right?

how will the mids and bass cut on the od820/vop9/od9 pro+ (with boost off) compare with the ts7?

is there still a mid bump and bass cut with the boost switch off?

and is it just as tight as when the boost switch is on?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 22, 2011)

KAMI said:


> the Ibanez ts7 less of a mid bump and bass cut than the rest of the tubescreamer, right?
> 
> how will the mids and bass cut on the od820/vop9/od9 pro+ (with boost off) compare with the ts7?
> 
> ...


 
My ts9 had more of a bass cut than any of the others (haven't tried ts7), but it just didn't transfer the humped mids as well IMO.
The ts9 had what I'd call a slightly more processed sound than the others.

od820/vop9 will have less bass cut and mid hump at 0-drive than the 808/od9/od9+(boost off). 

With the boost off, drive on zero, level max, and tone near noon, the pro+ still cuts the ultra lows and mid-humps but doesn't soften up (compress) the feel like an 808 type.
This lets you set the amp gain almost as high as you would if bypassing the pedal completely.
With an 808/od9 I have to take my amps gain down much lower.
With the boost on it compresses more so the amps gain gets backed off some more to keep it tight.
I run it both ways just for change/inspiration.


----------



## KAMI (Dec 22, 2011)

so, is the vop9 a good choice as a clean boost to make things tighter and clearer?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 22, 2011)

KAMI said:


> so, is the vop9 a good choice as a clean boost to make things tighter and clearer?


 
Yes, and now after talking about it so much I'm wanting one for my collection  . 
The add for it shows Jeff Loomis and Dave Weiner (steve vai band), and I also have seen Dave give a review and reccommend it as his favorite screamer type .


----------



## Angus Clark (Dec 22, 2011)

Whilst I haven't tried the VOP-9 or OD820, Maxon say that with drive at signal, the distorted signal is not send through at all, but the processed signal is. I'd assume this means you'd have a smoother, more natural tone, but I do like what 'normal' Tubescreamer style pedal does.


----------



## KAMI (Dec 23, 2011)

also, what's the fulltone ocd like as a clean boost?

other than that it's probably out of maxon od9 pro+, maxon vop9, maxon od808 and ibanez ts808


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 23, 2011)

KAMI said:


> also, what's the fulltone ocd like as a clean boost?
> 
> other than that it's probably out of maxon od9 pro+, maxon vop9, maxon od808 and ibanez ts808



personally i found it didn't really differ much from a ts9

i used one infront of a dual and triple recto and a 6505 and didn't find much of anything special with it, it will boost quite well, but not much different than any other ts9 type OD


----------



## KAMI (Dec 23, 2011)

the ocd can do 18v also,right?

If this is true it's either the ocd, od9 pro+ or od808


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 24, 2011)

KAMI said:


> the ocd can do 18v also,right?
> 
> If this is true it's either the ocd, od9 pro+ or od808


 
Never tried one, but just checked.
It appears that the ocd does do 18v.
Some guys swear by them 4sure.

Nice getting the full size chasis on any of the 9-series pedals though.
I've always liked the od9 style pedal switches better as well, but that's just minor stuff compared to tone.

If you do choose the 808 route, keep in mind that the od9 is the same thing but has true bypass in the case of ever wanting to switch it off for cleans. Plus they feel better if foot-switching them IMO.


----------



## KAMI (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm probably going to get a hardwire cm-2

I found my old bad monkey and tried it... I like it better the ts7

The bad monkey and hardwire cm-2 are supposed to be pretty similar but the cm-2 has more clarity and is smoother IMO (tried it at my local store out of curiosity, against the od808 I liked it more)

it's true bypass and felt a lot studier than the 808


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 24, 2011)

KAMI said:


> I'm probably going to get a hardwire cm-2
> 
> I found my old bad monkey and tried it... I like it better the ts7
> 
> ...



LOVE the CM-2, setting highs and lows is the bomb, and yes quite smooth, goes really well with rectos and 5150's


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 24, 2011)

Nothing at all wrong with that hardwire.
I believe those run at 15v, and like the maxon pro series, they do it from a 9v power source (battery or 9v adapter).
They do chew up batteries alot quicker running at higher voltage though, so it's better to plug them in when possible.
I also really like the little notches on the knobs for more locked in precise settings.


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Dec 25, 2011)

Definitely consider Xotic - wonderful sounding pedals. I use an RC Booster and an AC Booster, and sometimes the BB MB over my dirty channel. Sounds awesome man!


----------



## skeeballcore (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok Ive got a 5150II/6505+

Ive owned the following as stated earlier in the thread

Bad Monkey  was fine; but was a little too cold sounding

Satriani Ice 9- too much color to the tone (awesome stand alone though)

Green Screamer  also colored a little more than I wanted; a little grainy

Maxon Od 808  amazing standalone; sounds pretty cool boosting; but it leaves the sound feeling kinda cold as well; kinda fake sounding

So, what OD would do the following:

- Boost for more sustain/better harmonics/better TIGHT feel

- Give the sound some warmth instead of sounding cold/plastic-y

Of interest to me are the Fulltone OCD; and possibly the GT-OD; but I wanted more recommendations


----------



## Ishan (Mar 20, 2012)

You want this :


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 20, 2012)

BB for sure, aswell as Hardwire CM-2


----------



## Powermetalbass (Mar 24, 2012)

PorkLoin for that Porky Power!


----------



## ronjhoser (Mar 24, 2012)

Dude, just buy an OD808 or TS9 and play with it. You are all caught up in buzz words, i.e. is it analog... gotta be true bypass, etc. Dig in with a reference that is well known and then if you are not 100% satisfied, you can look elsewhere with a plan. If you know that you want something like an OD808 with more or less of whatever, it will be much easier to find.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't believe this video has been posted yet.
It is a good demo of using the ts808 (close to the od808 of coarse) as a front end boost (gain0, tone9:00, levelmax).
Most of the youtubers I've seen are using the pedal gain for additional saturation.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Apr 6, 2012)

Line 6 Uber Metal. Best distortion pedal EVER, plus it has a built-in noisegate.


----------



## The Scenic View (Dec 14, 2014)

I love my SD 805 OD. Coming from an ibby ts7, it was night and day. It wasn't blind, and colored overdrive. Rather it had a unique tone of it's own, that wasn't in your face. In a way it was subtle, but very clean, transparent and full of life at the same time. Super impressed.


----------



## mnemonic (Dec 14, 2014)

6 pages, and a literal ass-load of pedal recommendations. I think I would be officially overwhelmed if I was new to this. 

I think the moral of the story is that almost any overdrive pedal (and even some distortion pedals) will work well to alter character/tighten/make an amp more aggressive. But that doesn't really help with where to start.


If I could give advice to someone looking to get into using an overdrive pedal, I would say, start with a bog-standard tubescreamer. a TS808, TS9, OD808, or something that replicates the TS808/TS9 circuit fairly accurately. Get one used so its cheap. Use it for a while and decide what you like and dislike about it. 


Love it the way it is? Congrats! Search over. 


Love it, but want to make tweaks to the bass cut, or the mid bump, or the character of the drive, or the amount of level, or the eq, etc, etc, etc? Congrats! Time to enter the realm of the modded tubescreamers, but at least you know what you're looking for now. 


Hate everything about it? Congrats! You're not a tubescreamer guy, and you can dismiss ~70% of the overdrives out there, which certainly reduces the amount of stuff you have to wade through, to find the pedal for you. 


Just sounds like the most logical way to go about it, to me.


----------



## Sean Richardson (Dec 14, 2014)

mnemonic said:


> 6 pages, and a literal ass-load of pedal recommendations. I think I would be officially overwhelmed if I was new to this.



quote of the thread...


----------

